# Chausson Allegro advice please from owners



## CRACKENTACKLE

HI everyone ,we are looking at buying a used Allegro but they are hard to find.
who is the main UK dealer?or who has the most used vehicles?

we want a low profile for two people, is the Allegro a higher spec than the other models re insulation and supplied equipment?

can any one please explain the difference between the various models of Allegro? there seem to be or have been several,
67;93;94;96;97 all come up in a goggle search.

we have the impression that the Chausson range have superior insulation than some other brands for winter use is that correct? 

Alistair and Heather


----------



## rayc

*Re: chausson allegro advice please from owners*



CRACKENTACKLE said:


> HI everyone ,we are looking at buying a used Allegro but they are hard to find.
> who is the main UK dealer?or who has the most used vehicles?
> 
> we want a low profile for two people, is the Allegro a higher spec than the other models re insulation and supplied equipment?
> 
> can any one please explain the difference between the various models of Allegro? there seem to be or have been several,
> 67;93;94;96;97 all come up in a goggle search.
> 
> we have the impression that the Chausson range have superior insulation than some other brands for winter use is that correct?
> 
> Alistair and Heather


Hi, The top of the Chausson coachbuilt range is the Allegro with the Welcome in the middle and the Flash being the starter.

I am assured that there is no logic with the model range numbering.

As for the insulation it is preety standard for a continentall built van which will be used for sking in the Alps. In any event New Year at Southsea was no problem and easy to keep interior up to 20+. I do not think the Allegro has better insulation than the Welcome and Flash but obviously it is a bit better equipped.

What layout do you want? If you give me am email address I can send you a pdf of the 2008 brochure.

In 2008 the Allegro range was:

93 = rear corner double bed 
94 = Double bed across above rear garage
96 = twin beds with washroom behind
97 = Island double bed across rear

I do not think there is a 'main dealer' but the UK ones are listed on the link below:

http://www.chausson.tm.fr/index.asp?langue=en&bdd=uk&pays=royaume-uni&home=true


----------



## Souris

Hi,
We have had our allegro 96 for just over twelve months now and are still over the moon everytime we go out in it. She's been named Genevive, due to the French connection.. Sorry that's the motorhome not the wife. My wifes called Sandra, nothing to do with the French connection I would add.
Our allegro 96 has twin single beds which suits us because of me wanting to get up at obsene hours to go fishing when we are away. The singles mean I'm not having to climb over Sandra and wake her up.
Everythings on the same level so there is no need to climb ladders to get into or out of bed, definately a bonus as time marches on for us all.
The allegro is fitted with a very efficient blown air heating system which is thermostatically controlled and works a treat. Whilst we haven't been out in the snow sking in the motorhome I would suggest that the insulation appears to be more than adequate to cope with whatever weather gets thrown at it. Much more, I am advised, than a similar English built motorhome contains.
I've fitted reversing cameras and refillable gas bottles as well as adding an LPG powered generator to the parrots and monkeys we generally take on tour with us.
I truly think we were just lucky when we dropped on our Chausson and I know looking through the mags that they are a bit like hens teeth to locate but my 'umble advise would be to stick at it because it will be worth it when you find yourself out in your Chausson for the first time.


----------



## Hezbez

Some good photos in here;

http://www.kpcm.co.uk/cgi-bin/sales.pl?v_make=32&v_model=ALLEGRO&v_form=M&v_new=N&action=Find


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Alistair and Heather, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts! 

There's a thriving Chausson ownership on here, and I can honestly say that every Chausson owner I've met has been very happy with it.

Ray's information is spot on, and the Allegro is a kind of upmarket version of the others in the range, but I think most of the basic equipment is identical between the various models.

The first thing to think about is layout. I'd advice you to look at the website of the dealer we bought ours from - Highbridge in Somerset - :: link to Chausson motorhomes ::. As you'll see, they have a number of 2nd hand Allegros in stock, as well as a number of other new and used Chausson motorhomes.

Good luck in your search :wink:

Gerald


----------



## cabby

I have to admit that we nearly chose an Allegro 96. but not happy with the shower size and I hate the circular sliding door in any Van.
but the quality is good.

cabby


----------



## MikeCo

We had an Allegro 83 for 2 years which was an excellent van as it was on the 3L Renault. The only problems we found were the small toilet/shower space and the limited external storage.
We took it in for a service and while looking around saw and bought a Burstner Solano 710 which had a layout that included a large rear washroom and more external storage.
The only downside is that it's on a Fiat but that's something we live with, for now. 
However if we have trouble with it on our forthcoming trip to Germany it will get changed.

Mike


----------



## chrisgog

Alistair/Heather

We have Chausson Allegro 83 year 2006. It has fixed bed and a very sociable dinette/lounge section.

Use it in Winter and summer and it is extremely well insulated. We could not find better value for money with high spec when we were looking and if its any consolation we have had ours 4 years now and really do not like any other vans at present.
Would most definitely buy another Chausson.

Where do you live and do you want new or second hand. If you are near South Wales then try Continental Leisure at Cross Hands.

Chris


----------



## Alicat

Hi

Highbridge have some used and new Allegros. Was over there yesterday specifically to look at the Allegros, ended up buying a new 94!


----------



## kaacee

As cabby, was a choice between Allegro 96 and Augusta, didn't like the shower set up in the Allegro, very restrictive even for a medium size person, apart from that, not a bad van.


----------



## Telbell

> I have to admit that we nearly chose an Allegro 96.


But in the end you made the right decision though, eh cabby :wink: (and it's French too!)


----------



## ann4me

*Re: chausson allegro advice please from owners*

What layout do you want? If you give me am email address I can send you a pdf of the 2008 brochure.

In 2008 the Allegro range was:

93 = rear corner double bed 
94 = Double bed across above rear garage
96 = twin beds with washroom behind
97 = Island double bed across rear

Hi

I am in the throws of buying a 93 and would appreciate a pdf of the brochure.

If possible please email to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi there

Welcome to the forum. Something you might have missed - the last post before yours was in May last year :wink: Hopefully, whoever offered you the PDF is still around.

Gerald

Edit: Have you seen the photos :: here ::?

Edit again: I now see it was Rayc who offered the PDF. He IS still around


----------



## rayc

geraldandannie said:


> Hi there
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Something you might have missed - the last post before yours was in May last year :wink: Hopefully, whoever offered you the PDF is still around.
> 
> Gerald
> 
> Edit: Have you seen the photos :: here ::?
> 
> Edit again: I now see it was Rayc who offered the PDF. He IS still around


Yes, but having spent yesterday evening with Happyrunner {Mike and Linda} I am getting rounder due to the hospitality.


----------



## geraldandannie

rayc said:


> Yes, but having spent yesterday evening with Happyrunner {Mike and Linda} I am getting rounder due to the hospitality.


In that case, I fear that we may be developing a standard "Chausson Profile" :lol:

Gerald


----------



## ann4me

Hi Ray

Thanks for the pdf's glad to see you are still around and monitoring the thread.

We pick up our new (well not quite, 08) Chausson Allegro 93 on 23 July so cant wait to get away and try out all the new luxury.

Regards

Trev H


----------



## Jason Stafford

Hi I've got chausson allegro 94 can any one tell me what motorbikes I can fit in the garage thanks x


----------



## LT Man

I can get a Honda lead 110cc in my 94 garage. mirrors have to come off (2,mims off and 3 mins on )
Carry's the two of us, 100mpg ,50mph only 105kg and massive storage area under seat ( both helmets fit.) 
further Honda build quality and can pick a used one up for about a grand. If you go for one of these get the 110cc much better than the 102cc 
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...=LEAD&make=HONDA&advert-type=standard-listing

Think you would struggle with a full bike honda again but look at one of these , might fit
http://www.honda.co.uk/motorcycles/range/125cc/msx125-2016/specifications.html

LT Man


----------



## MyGalSal

I think payload would be more of an issue than size of bike.


----------

